# SPOOL RB34



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys!

Have a look at this! 

SPOOL NISSAN RB30 STROKER CRANK - Spool Imports - Japanese Performance Parts

Awsome or what do you think?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

not fully counterweight


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

arnout said:


> not fully counterweight




And as far as I'm aware, unproven.

Has anybody built an RB34 with it yet, and if so, what has it achieved?

I'm talking power and torque figures here, not record breaking runs.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im pretty sure this was discussed a long time ago in Robs rb33 thread
Yeah, has anyone seen one run yet ?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

It wont even fit without relieving the block for rod clearance. I dont even think they are available yet.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

rb30r34 said:


> It wont even fit without relieving the block for rod clearance. I dont even think they are available yet.


Correct, it needs clearancing.
Spool previously also said they will consider a 3.2L kit later on for the purpose of having a 'drop in' stroker crank.

These initial kits are mainly for testing purposes by spool, there was a thread in the FI section on SAU with more details.



arnout said:


> not fully counterweight


Was not deemed necessary, but then again Spool is still yet to test and may still include it in later cranks.
Also you would need something like RIPS billet cradle if you wanted reliable +8K runs IMO

I've also heard rumours of Nitto coming out with a 3.2L stroker kit, as I believe there is one in testing on my side of the country.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> Also you would need something like RIPS billet cradle if you wanted reliable +8K runs IMO


How do you figure that? The RIPS fed doesn't have one of their cradles and that revs way past 8k regularly.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> How do you figure that? The RIPS fed doesn't have one of their cradles and that revs way past 8k regularly.


Are you sure? I thought it was running one, but with a factory crank?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS FED has a stock block, stock crank, stock cradle, stock mains bolts.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

HOW TO BUILD A RB34 - Spool Imports - Con rods, Crankshafts, Forged Conrods, Forged Crank shafts, Stroker Kits
it is working!!!! amazing and a goodprice too. now time will show how strong and long will live compare to rips rb30.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great to see they have finally got it running after all the time and money they've put into it, in a nut shell, it looks like they have everything comming on 400rpm sooner and they've picked up 35hp.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

rips now is the time to add a spacer on the 30 block ad make the first rb36. 
would this rb34 be able to run up to 9000rpm?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

double post


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> rips now is the time to add a spacer on the 30 block ad make the first rb36.


It wouldn't fit with a RB30 block and a spacer plate.
I've already been working on a RB35/36 just to convince myself that it could be done and I'm sure it could.

In all honesty we can't properly use the power and torque we make from a RB30 so I don't see the stroker kits being overly popular unless you want to drive around at 3500-4500rpm where the actual gains are, or unless you just want bragging rights at the pub.

Time will tell and I'll be interested to see how the bottom end system they have holds up when they wind one up properly.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i am interesting 2, more though to see how is revving up to top and what is the top which can handle with a 2.6 head and a big turbo.rb35 with what size pistons?


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Its now a full counter weight crank
Spool Nissan RB30 Stroker Kit

Seems a good price too.


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

any more results from these motors?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

No news to get excited about.


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

There is one being built here in Tassie at the moment fitted with a single cam head.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

For a drag vl?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

infamous_t said:


> Correct, it needs clearancing.
> Spool previously also said they will consider a 3.2L kit later on for the purpose of having a 'drop in' stroker crank.
> 
> These initial kits are mainly for testing purposes by spool, there was a thread in the FI section on SAU with more details.
> ...


There's a Nitto 3.2l kit over here as well being slowly assembled


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

rb30r34 said:


> For a drag vl?


For a curcuit car that was previously running a mid mounted supercharged RB30.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

WHITER33 said:


> For a curcuit car that was previously running a mid mounted supercharged RB30.


Now THATS where the RB34 will shine, 5500-7500rpm with a medium to moderate power level (650-800hp), gob loads of torque and great response, will be one to watch, keep us posted.

IMHO, I can't see anyone using one for, or getting anywhere near the 1500hp they say they'll take. 

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Isnt there an engine build thread and dyno sheet on the website ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, a RB30 with 25 head back to backed with a RB34 with the same 25 head and bolt ons, it was 575hp then with the RB34, it came on 400rpm sooner and made an extra 35hp peek power which would be about 1.5 to 2 lb extra boost on the 30.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

"At 4000 rpm the RB34 is making near on 60% increases in torque."

http://spool.directfusion.com.au/_webapp_1099606/RB34DET_Results


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

infamous_t said:


> "At 4000 rpm the RB34 is making near on 60% increases in torque."
> 
> RB34DET Results


Yep, sure is, after that there's not a huge difference though, be ideal for a 600-800hp/7000-7500rpm track engine.


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now THATS where the RB34 will shine, 5500-7500rpm with a medium to moderate power level (650-800hp), gob loads of torque and great response, will be one to watch, keep us posted.
> 
> IMHO, I can't see anyone using one for, or getting anywhere near the 1500hp they say they'll take.
> 
> Rob



Ive been trying to track down some pics of the car because its not something you would expect to have a RB30 in.
Its mid mounted in a wide body Hyundai Excel. lol

(off topic)
There is another modified excel down here that is in the current Zoom magazine. Turbo V6. lol
Hyper Auto Club • View topic - Hyundai Excel V6


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now THATS where the RB34 will shine, 5500-7500rpm with a medium to moderate power level (650-800hp), gob loads of torque and great response, will be one to watch, keep us posted.
> 
> IMHO, I can't see anyone using one for, or getting anywhere near the 1500hp they say they'll take.
> 
> Rob


So in your opinion for a high HP drag RB you would prefer a high revving RB28 or RB30 to the 34? Would the RB34 be HP limited because of the lower revs? And how would this compare to 3.4L 2jz's where there have been real high HP ones?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Jimefam said:


> So in your opinion for a high HP drag RB you would prefer a high revving RB28 or RB30 to the 34? Would the RB34 be HP limited because of the lower revs? And how would this compare to 3.4L 2jz's where there have been real high HP ones?


The piston speed would be a concern with the longer stroke, a 30 is still basicly a "square" engine and we have found 9500-10,000rpm do-able and reliable and 1300-1400hp is possible with around 28-30psi of boost on petrol.

If you can't rev the RB34 to around 10,000rpm then your going to need more boost, more boost means stronger parts and that "may" be where the crank and rods don't take it.

I'm not sure what sort of rpm the 3.4 supra guys are pulling but I do know the top guys are well into the 50-60psi boost territory.

Untill someone has a go with the spool kit we'll never know but for me personally, when we can't properly use the power easily made from a 30, I wouldn't be looking at longer stroke RB's for outright or big power, I'd only look at them for lower power, torquie street/track applications.

Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What piston speed is the max for an RB engine?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

There's no set answer, it all depends on parts used.
Obviously with a 85mm stroke and the parts I use, at 10,000rpm its still OK :thumbsup:

With lesser parts it would fail sooner, with even stronger parts it may be able to go higher.

Rob


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The piston speed would be a concern with the longer stroke, a 30 is still basicly a "square" engine and we have found 9500-10,000rpm do-able and reliable and 1300-1400hp is possible with around 28-30psi of boost on petrol.
> 
> If you can't rev the RB34 to around 10,000rpm then your going to need more boost, more boost means stronger parts and that "may" be where the crank and rods don't take it.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I figured you meant as I know the Titan Motorsports stroked 2jz's are rev limited to like 8500 I believe but as you mentioned they run a **** ton of boost on a huge turbo. You ran a GT45 on your RB30 right?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah GT45 @ 2 bar peek with it set to drop away after 1/2 track to maintain control for 7.2s, hence the low mph of 186.


----------

